# converting to dual exhaust



## craigttp (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi,

i am looking at changing my audi over from the standard exhaust (2 small ones on passenger side)
to one large exhaust pipe on each side.

I have found the rear bumper but with buying the exhaust how much of the system would need to be purchased, would a complete new exhaust be required or just some parts? also would it have to be Audi brand parts only to fit onto the existing parts.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Would be interested to find out what's involved here too. Could just the cat back from a 2.0 be changed for the single exit 1.8 exhaust?


----------



## craigttp (Aug 30, 2012)

BUMP

anybody?


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

Why don't you just use the 3.2 exhaust set up (if it is the same as Canada it should work)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, 
Had my standard 2.0 twin, single sided exhaust back box replaced. Got me a rear valance from Audi that's from the 3.2. There are two types, the standard 3.2 grey inverted type or the 3.2 diffuser type. I went for the standard type first and later changed it for the diffuser type. This one requires painting, mine I did satin black. 
I had the first rear lower valance fitted by the company who designed and fitted a custom stainless steel cat back exhaust system compromising of two straight through boxes and dual branch tail pipes.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Templar said:


> Hi,
> Had my standard 2.0 twin, single sided exhaust back box replaced. Got me a rear valance from Audi that's from the 3.2. There are two types, the standard 3.2 grey inverted type or the 3.2 diffuser type. I went for the standard type first and later changed it for the diffuser type. This one requires painting, mine I did satin black.
> I had the first rear lower valance fitted by the company who designed and fitted a custom stainless steel cat back exhaust system compromising of two straight through boxes and dual branch tail pipes.


I really like this. It might have to be my 1st mod....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

mwad said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Well if I part exchange my car these items will be taken off and sold, just in case you're interested. Simple bolt on job.

p.s fwd fitment though, this will not fit a quattro.


----------



## DavidCowen (Dec 4, 2012)

does this work for a diesel TT?


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

so will a 3.2 back box boly straight on to 2.0 apart from diffuser


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The 3.2 and diesel are both 4wd if my memory serves me right. My setup is for a fwd only. Best to pop and see a recommended custom exhaust fitter to see what they can do for you.


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Templar said:


> Hi,
> Had my standard 2.0 twin, single sided exhaust back box replaced. Got me a rear valance from Audi that's from the 3.2. There are two types, the standard 3.2 grey inverted type or the 3.2 diffuser type. I went for the standard type first and later changed it for the diffuser type. This one requires painting, mine I did satin black.
> I had the first rear lower valance fitted by the company who designed and fitted a custom stainless steel cat back exhaust system compromising of two straight through boxes and dual branch tail pipes.


The key question is what does it sound like? And what did exhaust cost?
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The TFSI engine is pretty quiet anyways (exhaust wise) so any kind of 'sound' needs to be created to sound right. Take the TTS totally fabricated sound from the exhaust.
I had two options when having mine made with my main stipulation being it has to be reasonably quiet around town if I'm pootling around. My main reason for change was symmetry of the exhaust, just didn't like the look as it was with the pipes to one side.
Digressing aside, the options I was given were 1/ two straight through boxes, one for each exit. I had the biggest ones that I could fit nicely. Sound wise a nice deep burble turning into a more growl sound as you enter the higher revs.
2/ A single box with twin exit with a certain kind of chamber design inside that gives the sound a more raspy or sharp type sound.
Opting for the former type I've been pleased. Had it for over a year now with no negatives. Also and important, there's no drone noise at motorway speeds.
Cost including fitting of the valance (not the cost of the valance) £370.
Good value I thought.


----------



## madforiTT (Aug 20, 2002)

I have a non resonated cat back Miltek for sale.
Used to be on my 3.2 before swapping it for a TTS.

Anyone know if it will fit your car?


----------

